# System Peter Mohnert? Anzeigen gegen Angler!



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*System Peter Mohnert? Anzeigen gegen Angler!​*
Nachdem wir öffentlich über die Zensurwünsche von Peter Mohnert gegenbüber redaktionellen Beiträgen und Postings von Mitgliedern und Anzeigen gegen User des Anglerboards berichteten, meldete sich nun Dr. Thomas Guenther mit der Schilderung seiner eigenen Erfahrungen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800&page=22

Dr. Thomas Guenther ist Jurist und war Landesverbandspräsident des VDSF Berlin/Brandenburg und auch Vizepräsident des VDSF-Bund.

Auch hier wurde anscheinend versucht, Informationen und Diskussionen zu verhindern.

Da kann einem schon die Frage hochkommen, ob es sich hier um ein "System Mohnert" handelt, nach dem da im VDSF gearbeitet wird.

Auch von den Landesverbänden bekommt man ja praktisch keine Informationen, Diskussionen führen dürfen höchsten mal Vereinspräsidenten (wie jetzt beim gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbot in B-W), aber doch nicht die Angler..

Sollte sich angesichts dieser nun offenliegenden Fakten tatsächlich kein einziger Vebrand oder Funktionär im VDSF rühren, um so etwas für die Zukunft zu verhindern?

Werden sich weiterhin DAV-Funktionäre mit so jemand zu Verhandlungen an den Tisch setzen?

Dann dürfte es sicher kein Wunder sein, wenn dann vielen Anglern das alte Sprichwort mit den Krähen und dem Augen aushacken in den Sinn kommt......


Hier das Posting von Dr. Thomas Guenther:




> Lieber Thomas, liebe Leser des Anglerboards,
> die Nachricht ist schockierend und empörend zugleich:
> Der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer, dessen Mitglied ich seit vielen Jahren bin, strebt die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Anglern an, weil sie ihre Meinung äußern.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: System Peter Mohnert? Anzeigen gegen Angler?*

Um die Diskussion nicht zu zersplitten, schliesse ich diesen Thread hier und verweise zum diskutieren auf diesen hier:
*VDSF Präsident Peter Mohnert zeigt Angler an *
Ebenfalls hier im Unterforum "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden"
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: System Peter Mohnert? Anzeigen gegen Angler!*

Ich finde es bemerkenswert und bin dankbar für diese Stellungnahme, die ja letztlich unsere schlimmsten Befürchtungen auch leider bestätigt.

Und leider bestätigt sie auch ein großes Problem, das wohl nicht nur VDSF oder Anglerverband betreffen dürfte, sondern allgemein in Lobbyarbeit und Politik vertreten sein dürfte - ob gelernt oder abgeschaut von der Mafia oder selbst entwickelt, spielt dabei keine Rolle:
Omerta...

Brotfisch hat es ja selber beschrieben, und für eine solche Offenheit meinen allergrößten Respekt - auch wenn sie leider erst nachträglich kommt:


> Um die Arbeit des Verbandes nicht durch Personaldiskussionen zu belasten, vereinbarte ich mit Präsident Mohnert Stillschweigen über die Hintergründe meines Rücktrittes. Daran habe ich mich, zum Leidwesen des Verbandsausschusses, bis zum heutigen Tage gehalten.





> Umgekehrt habe ich auch offiziell keine Kritik an den Beschlüssen der Gremien des VDSF oder an der Person des Präsidenten Mohnert geübt.



Es  wäre schön, wenn jetzt noch aktive Funktionäre da Konsequenzen ziehen könnten und einmal rechtzeitig solche Dinge öffentlich machen oder Kritik äußern.

Jedenfalls dann, wenn ihnen tatsächlich ihre Klientel, die Angler, mehr am Herzen liegen als ihre verbandsinternen Rücksichtnahmen.

Man wird sehen....................


----------

